
Ask HN: How to give away lots of free samples - dumbfoundded
I run a CBD company specializing in prerolls and cbd flower.<p>My basic sales model is:<p>1. Give away a free sample.<p>2. Ask person to post on social media after the receive it (and if they like it).<p>3. Get orders<p>This has worked really really well for me but I&#x27;m having trouble scaling it up. I want to be able to give away 100s of samples a day but I literally cannot get infront of enough eyeballs to give product away.<p>How would you scale up your free sample game?
Things I&#x27;m trying:<p>- Product sponsoring events<p>- Social media giveaways<p>Anyone have any ideas?
======
DoreenMichele
What is your target market? Why do they want it? Where are these people found?
What are their concerns, criticisms or objections?

~~~
dumbfoundded
Target market: Cigarette smokers Found: in retail locations.

People like the product but it's a new idea. I think I'm going to have to find
a way to scale giving away samples in person.

~~~
DoreenMichele
See if you can figure out where to find them online and come up with an offer
they would find palatable. That might leverage your ability to give it away.

------
tomcam
What are prerolls and cbd flower?

~~~
dumbfoundded
Prerolls are cigarettes and CBD Flower is Hemp. Hemp and Cannabis are exactly
the same plant. The difference is CBD is non-psychoactive and federally legal
and THC is federally illegal and the defining chemical of marijuana.

Why do people consume CBD if it doesn't get you high? Well it has anti-pain
and anti-anxiety effects that you can experience without using a mind-altering
substance.

~~~
tomcam
Thanks! Literally had no idea

